# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Maar 2 keer per jaar ongesteld en kinderwens help

## sabina21

hoi mensen,

ik heb een vraag.

ik ben een meid van 21 jaar uit spijkenisse, en woon samen met mijn vriend 25.

wij hebben al een tijd lang een diepe kinderwens, maar door mijn slechte menstuatie is het daar helaas nog niet van gekomen,.

ik ben nu op zoek naar meiden/vrouwen, die ook problemen hebben met het zwanger worden, en of de slechte menstruatie.

groetjes,

Sabina

----------


## Gast: de helper

Je kunt eens kijken op www.natural-body-balance.nl, bij haar zijn al eens vrouwen geweest waar het ook niet bij lukte zwanger te worden, die nu wel zwanger zijn, je kunt er ook een mail heen sturen of toevoegen aan MSN. 
Misschien is dit iets voor je.
Succes.

----------


## Gast: Astrid

Hoi Sabina,

Ik ben inmiddels 43. Mijn zoon is 16 en mijn dochter 9. Toen ik zwanger wilde worden was ik 22. Ook ik had maar 2 keer per jaar een eisprong. Ik heb toen het middel primolut gekregen en dat heeft heel goed gewerkt. Dat het uiteindelijk zo lang heeft geduurd dat ik zwanger werd kwam ook door de slechte kwaliteit sperma van mijn echtgenoot. Ook hij heeft uiteindelijk medicijnen gekregen. Dat heeft een geweldige zoon opgeleverd. Mijn dochter is uit mijn 2e huwelijk. Na mijn eerste zwangerschap was mijn menstruatie enigszins genormaliseerd. Ik heb wel een vrij lange cyclus van ongeveer 7 weken. Toen ik de vader van mijn dochter leerde kennen was ik na 5 maanden spontaan zwanger. Veel succes&#33;

----------

